# Chicken forum rankings?



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

If you go to the chicken forum website and look at our threads, by each persons name is a ranking. I have seen JUNIOR MEMBER, MEMBER, and MODERATOR. Are there more? What do they mean? What does it take to move up? Maybe Austin can tell us.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't see that on my phone. Everyone is equal in my eyes.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the more posts you make the moe you move up. your a senior member


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea I saw that after I did the post. What comes after MODERATOR? CHICKEN NERD??? Lololol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken God! That's what I'm going for.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Chicken God ... that sounds interesting ...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Many user use custom user titles, that explains Chicken nerds. 

Moderators are selected form within the community and are here to keep the peace and eliminate spam. 

Junior and Senior members are based on post count. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oooooo ok....


----------

